# réseau airport express + partage ethernet



## dojob (27 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, 

comment faire pour que la borne airport express qui est branchée sur la freebox, partage internet par ethernet et airport en même temps ? + airtunes ce serait bien... pour l'instant, tout marche bien entre l'ordi équipé airport, la borne, internet, et la chaine hi fi, mais le deuxième ordi connecté par ethernet n'a pas internet.
Quand l'ordi en ethernet se met en DHCP, il nous dit que l'adresse IP est déjà prise, et nous donne l'identifiant de la borne airport.

Merci de vos suggestions...


----------



## dojob (27 Janvier 2005)

finalement, le problème a été éclairci, et ne sera pas résolu tant que le deuxième ordi n'aura pas reçu sa carte PCMCIA...  cf la suite, dans les *FAQ Apple*  (pas très en évidence quand même...)

Question : AirPort Express ne possédant qu'un port Ethernet, celui-ci fait-il office de port LAN, WAN ou des deux*?

Réponse : Selon la façon dont vous l'avez configuré, le port Ethernet peut faire office de port LAN (pour jouer le rôle de pont simple ou pour partager votre connexion Internet via le protocole NAT - traduction d'adresses IP) ou port WAN (pour vous permettre de vous connecter à votre fournisseur de services Internet haut débit ou à votre routeur amont). Cependant, elle ne joue jamais les deux rôles à la fois, contrairement à la Borne d'Accès AirPort de première génération (Graphite). Lorsque AirPort Express utilise la technologie NAT, le port Ethernet fait office de port WAN, et quand AirPort Express est configurée en tant que borne WDS distante, elle fait office de port LAN. En supposant que votre fournisseur de services Internet ne vous attribue qu'une seule adresse IP (le cas de figure le plus courant pour les connexions à domicile), ceci signifie qu'AirPort Express ne peut prendre en charge les clients filaires que lorsqu'elle est configurée en tant que pont ou borne d'accès WDS distante. Par conséquent, si vous avez besoin de prendre en charge des clients filaires et que vous ne souhaitez vous équiper que d'une seule borne d'accès (ou routeur, puisque c'est la capacité de routage d'AirPort Express qui nous intéresse ici), nous vous conseillons de vous doter d'une Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme à la place.


----------

